# Bromelaid (neo) pollination questions



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I noticed one of my Neos (Marble Throat) is producing buds in the center cup, And I'd like to try my hand at pollinating them. I've read the article that Mulford Foster has on fcbs.org and it seems pretty straight forward. Question time:

Anyone here have any experience pollination neos, Marble Throat in particular? (Antone, maybe?)

When can I expect the flowers to open, and how long until I have to and pollinate them, before they are non-receptive (or close)? I know it varies between plants, but just in general.

If pollinates successfully, How long until the seeds (berries) can be removed?

And also any tips/suggestions would be welcome


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

After you pollinate it , if it takes . The flowers will close and develope into seed pods. It can take a month to a couple months. Wait a month to check them. Then gently pull at one of the pods. If it comes out easily then theres a good chance there is good seeds in there. If it doesnt come out wait a week and try again. dont force it out. Keep checking every week or so. If nothing comes out or it comes out and its all mushy then it wasnt a succsessfull pollination.

im sure more experienced members will go into more detail for you. But hope that helps a little anyways . . .


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

If there is a good seed, do I plant it immediately? and how long does it take a seedling to fully grow? The article said 4-5 years and Im hoping thats not right


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I've done one cross so I'm not an expert but I did get seeds so....

Each flower is only receptive for a few hours. I ended up trying each flower a few times over the day to make sure I actually got it.

From what I've read a lot of Neos won't self-pollinate so you're probably going to need another brom in flower. That's the hardest part I think, I'm sitting on about 30 neos that aren't in vivs and it's very rare to have two flowering at once.

You'll get a lot of seeds out of each berry. I got about 20ish out of each lilliputiana berry and a bit more out of the other parent brom (some sort of large neo).

And yeah, 4 years until full grown.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I take it the seedlings grow much slower than pups?


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

oh yeah. The pup is getting a lot of help from the mother whereas the seedlings are doing it all by themselves.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Makes sense. Only sucky thing is I dont know if Neo Marble Throat is self-pollinating. Wouldn't hurt to try. On the off chance it works, how many seeds should I expect from each "berry"? Just a rough number, maybe.

Potential to have allot of Marble throats is making me antsy right now. lol.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Another cool thing about growing them from seeds is every plant will be a little different.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Deli said:


> Makes sense. Only sucky thing is I dont know if Neo Marble Throat is self-pollinating. Wouldn't hurt to try. On the off chance it works, how many seeds should I expect from each "berry"? Just a rough number, maybe.
> 
> Potential to have allot of Marble throats is making me antsy right now. lol.


Not sure but probably 15-30.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Deli said:


> I take it the seedlings grow much slower than pups?


What you read was correct. I did a lot of Billbergia hybrids two Decembers ago. Will be another two yrs or so before they actually start looking like plants instead of weeds.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

tinctoritus said:


> What you read was correct. I did a lot of Billbergia hybrids two Decembers ago. Will be another two yrs or so before they actually start looking like plants instead of weeds.



Im actually thinking about going to a few greenhouses/nurseries and seeing if they have any neos that are about to bloom, just so I can try and cross them for personal usage.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you will need to force flowering with ethylene
OR look into storing pollen in the refrigerator. I knoworcid pollinia ca be stored


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

frogparty said:


> you will need to force flowering with ethylene
> OR look into storing pollen in the refrigerator. I knoworcid pollinia ca be stored


But how long would it last?


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll look at mine to see if I have any about to bloom. We're pretty close I think.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

donstr said:


> I'll look at mine to see if I have any about to bloom. We're pretty close I think.


if you wouldn't mind... =D

Looked at some Broms at a local nursery today. All they had was Neo 'Voodoo Doll' and one that looked like Neo 'Annick'.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im not sure you would end up with any true 'Marble Throats'.

I know it is a species but since Neoregelia 'Marble throat' is a cultivar of Neoregelia chloristicta..... I believe hybridizing it may not create duplicate offspring.... this would create different clones of Neoregelia 'Marble Throat' x self. I could be wrong about this but I believe this is how most cultivars work throughout orchids, Begonia, Sarracenia and other carnivorous as well as bromeliads. Ill ask someone who would be more enlightened with this. 


Todd


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Im not sure you would end up with any true 'Marble Throats'.
> 
> I know it is a species but since Neoregelia 'Marble throat' is a cultivar of Neoregelia chloristicta..... I believe hybridizing it may not create duplicate offspring.... this would create different clones of Neoregelia 'Marble Throat' x self. I could be wrong about this but I believe this is how most cultivars work throughout orchids, Begonia, Sarracenia and other carnivorous as well as bromeliads. Ill ask someone who would be more enlightened with this.
> 
> ...


Theres a guy here (in Michigan) with a VERY large collection and he does some hybridizing. I'll send him an EMail.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I just sent an email to a very good bromeliad grower as well another friend who has some good knowledge in how these things would would work


Todd


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I just sent an email to a very good bromeliad grower as well another friend who has some good knowledge in how these things would would work
> 
> 
> Todd


Any luck with that? 
Got 2 flowers today =D


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I did find out that you are more than likely going to get alike plants by crossing the same species.Even if it is a cultivar of a species. Tho there is some room for variation.


Todd


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

So, in short, if it does work they are just all going to be the same plant? 
Kinda figured that much 

But, Man, are these very fragrant! Just the 2 flowers and the room smells faintly of Lavender


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

None of my are in bloom right now. So I'm not much help. 
I could swing by the Matthei gardens. I'm only about 2 miles away.

Post pics of your flowers.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

donstr said:


> None of my are in bloom right now. So I'm not much help.
> I could swing by the Matthei gardens. I'm only about 2 miles away.
> 
> Post pics of your flowers.


wait... So you can buy Broms There? 

2 Flowers melted, but one more bloomed. So far there's 4 more that have yet to bloom.
Crappy, crappy camera...


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Sometimes they have them up
there in the window area for sale.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh.. so you can't walk through their greenhouses (not conservatory) and pick out stuff you like? That makes me sad =(


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I was there today and only saw one brom for sale. I bought it. 
It is not in bloom. Yours is probably done by now.

Here a some of the seedlings from my cross.
















The ones in the longer tray are probably around 3 inches or so. Already longer than the seed parent (lilliputiana).


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

donstr said:


> I was there today and only saw one brom for sale. I bought it.
> It is not in bloom. Yours is probably done by now.
> 
> Here a some of the seedlings from my cross.
> ...


What was the one you bought, and what are the seedlings hybrids of?


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a close up of the one i bought. It was around 10 inches across. 








I crossed it with a lilliputiana.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Even if you cross the same variety of neo together. Every seedling will be slightly different. Only clones are exactly like the parent plant.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

True. But if you have two of the same variety they often won't produce viable seeds when crossed. I think most Neos will not self pollinate.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

same variety doesnt equal same plant. Unless they are all clones


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Right. But how do you know? Between natural pupping and tissue culturing you never really know if you have clones or just different plants of the same variety.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

If you want plants that will become real results, you wouldnt want to use plants that are of unsure origin or name. Thats why theres so many mediocre Neo hybrids abounding.


----------

